# Wilderness EMT training near me



## Doomedtheory (Jan 11, 2018)

without giving away my exact location, I am near/willing to travel to  eastern PA, the PoconosPA, Lancaster pA, Philadelphia PA, Gloucester County, NJ and areas around them. 
I am currently an EMT. I was wondering if anyone knew wilderness training near gem at least wilderness first responder or above. While pa doesn’t have a wilderness scope of practice approved yet, once the wilderness EMS educational programs are listed, I am hoping to begin training. Or sooner if I think they may get accredited
PS if this belongs in education, mods/admins feel free to move it.


----------



## Summit (Jan 11, 2018)

SOLO
WMA
WMI
happy googling


----------



## Doomedtheory (Jan 11, 2018)

Haven’t seen any specifically near me though


----------



## Nickofthewoods (Aug 2, 2018)

I teach and travel. I am a SOLO certified instructor and can teach WFA, WFR and WEMT through my company NOW Outdoors. I'm based out of SE Wisconsin but I teach around the country and abroad. Happy to help if needed.


----------

